# Can antibiotics cause IBS?



## stones71 (Mar 30, 2001)

When I was younger, I had strep throat every winter and was on a lot of antibiotics. I have heard that antibiotics can lead to IBS along with tragedy and stress. I am not sure if this is true or not...but it sounds like it could be. When I was younger(in the 80's) they didn't give kids asidophilus to help their immune system while they took antibiotics. It's rare that doctors do that today. Just wondering what you guys think about this. I went through a tragedy when I was 13 and took antibiotics when I was younger...so I guess they both could be the reasoning behind my having IBS. I don't know if "they" really understand what causes this problem.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

stones71, it is very possible and likely this was the start of it for you.Here is some info for you read this and all the links to it and that will help you understand it more hopefully. http://www.gastro.org/adhf/ibs-guide.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

stones71, it is very possible and likely this was the start of it for you.Here is some info for you read this and all the links to it and that will help you understand it more hopefully. http://www.gastro.org/adhf/ibs-guide.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BARBARA HALL (Mar 17, 2001)

I KNOW FIRST HAND THEY CAN STIR IBS UP . I ONLY MET ONE DOCTOR WHO PUT MY DAUGHTER ON ANTIBOTICS FOR ACNE AND HE TOLD HER TO EAT YOGURT WHILE TAKING THEM SO SHE WOULD NOT GET A YEAST INFECTION BECAUSE ANTIBOTICS CAN CAUSE THAT TO.


----------



## BARBARA HALL (Mar 17, 2001)

I KNOW FIRST HAND THEY CAN STIR IBS UP . I ONLY MET ONE DOCTOR WHO PUT MY DAUGHTER ON ANTIBOTICS FOR ACNE AND HE TOLD HER TO EAT YOGURT WHILE TAKING THEM SO SHE WOULD NOT GET A YEAST INFECTION BECAUSE ANTIBOTICS CAN CAUSE THAT TO.


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Dear Stones 71,I have an interesting and thought provoking story for you. I know you posted your message a while back but I have only recently became an active member of the IBS support page so please forgive my lateness.Anyway, to make a long story short I too am VERY interested in the after effects of antibiotics and IBS. I was just on the chat room tonight asking around of anyone who has had surgury or any other reasons why they may have had to ingest large amounts of antibiotics at a young age.Here is My story...I had surgury only at 6months of age. I was on very very high does of anitbiotics for a prolonged period of time. Being so young this is (we know now) very dangerous for the development of the intestines and the stomach. As a child I always had gas and a bloated irritated stomach. I was diagnosed with IBS at age 9. It is now 15 years later and I am still with it. I have learned how to control it but am in doubts about antibiotics, especially with young children. If you have any new information about this please let me know.Thanks,bethy_3


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Dear Stones 71,I have an interesting and thought provoking story for you. I know you posted your message a while back but I have only recently became an active member of the IBS support page so please forgive my lateness.Anyway, to make a long story short I too am VERY interested in the after effects of antibiotics and IBS. I was just on the chat room tonight asking around of anyone who has had surgury or any other reasons why they may have had to ingest large amounts of antibiotics at a young age.Here is My story...I had surgury only at 6months of age. I was on very very high does of anitbiotics for a prolonged period of time. Being so young this is (we know now) very dangerous for the development of the intestines and the stomach. As a child I always had gas and a bloated irritated stomach. I was diagnosed with IBS at age 9. It is now 15 years later and I am still with it. I have learned how to control it but am in doubts about antibiotics, especially with young children. If you have any new information about this please let me know.Thanks,bethy_3


----------



## Tricky (May 3, 2000)

I blame them for the start of mine


----------



## Tricky (May 3, 2000)

I blame them for the start of mine


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

I have no doubt that antibiotics caused my IBS. I had no problems until I was give multiple antibiotics over a short period of time for H.Pylori and ever since then I have been constipated and been unable to tolerate all foods and it keeps getting worse and worse even though I've stopped taking antibiotics over 2.5 years ago.I was eating 2 cups of yogurt a day during the antibiotics (love yogurt, now I cannot tolerate it) It didn't do a think for me. I've been taking probiotics for years but it has made no difference.I believe that antibiotics are a lot more dangerous than people are aware.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

I have no doubt that antibiotics caused my IBS. I had no problems until I was give multiple antibiotics over a short period of time for H.Pylori and ever since then I have been constipated and been unable to tolerate all foods and it keeps getting worse and worse even though I've stopped taking antibiotics over 2.5 years ago.I was eating 2 cups of yogurt a day during the antibiotics (love yogurt, now I cannot tolerate it) It didn't do a think for me. I've been taking probiotics for years but it has made no difference.I believe that antibiotics are a lot more dangerous than people are aware.


----------



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

Metoo, so you never had any lose stools or throwing up in response to stress? (I never did).I wonder if I've ruined my GI system forever now.Is your constipation typical IBS type (with cramping?)


----------



## jmadams (Jan 20, 2002)

Metoo, so you never had any lose stools or throwing up in response to stress? (I never did).I wonder if I've ruined my GI system forever now.Is your constipation typical IBS type (with cramping?)


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

My IBS was caused by antibiotics also. I also developed lots of problems with food intolerances and have to really watch what I eat. I had had diarhea with antibiotic use before, but it was the time that the antibiotic caused constipation that my stomach never returned to normal. I also believe that antibiotics are more harmful than they are thought to be by the medical community, especially with longterm use.


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

My IBS was caused by antibiotics also. I also developed lots of problems with food intolerances and have to really watch what I eat. I had had diarhea with antibiotic use before, but it was the time that the antibiotic caused constipation that my stomach never returned to normal. I also believe that antibiotics are more harmful than they are thought to be by the medical community, especially with longterm use.


----------



## Paiewonsky (Mar 2, 2001)

Mine too. 3 years ago I had to terminate a pregnancy at 5 months because it had no brain. I then had toe surgery and external pins were placed in the toe for 1 month they got infected. To make a long story short I had taken 60,000 mg of anitbiotics in a years period. IBS started and I hate it.


----------



## Paiewonsky (Mar 2, 2001)

Mine too. 3 years ago I had to terminate a pregnancy at 5 months because it had no brain. I then had toe surgery and external pins were placed in the toe for 1 month they got infected. To make a long story short I had taken 60,000 mg of anitbiotics in a years period. IBS started and I hate it.


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Yes!!! Definitely. Which is why I recently delayed seeing the doctor about a horrible cough (I knew she'd give me anti-bs cos i'm asthmatic). Turned out i had pneumonia and I was really ill. I think that there are times when we need anti-bs but I also think they get overprescribed. My son(aged 7) has had them prescribed loads of times for "glue ear". And i have noticed that his bms are typically fluffy, frothy and full of mucous. It doesn't seem to bother him but i have serious concerns for his future health.In the meantime he still has ear problems!!!!liz


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

Yes!!! Definitely. Which is why I recently delayed seeing the doctor about a horrible cough (I knew she'd give me anti-bs cos i'm asthmatic). Turned out i had pneumonia and I was really ill. I think that there are times when we need anti-bs but I also think they get overprescribed. My son(aged 7) has had them prescribed loads of times for "glue ear". And i have noticed that his bms are typically fluffy, frothy and full of mucous. It doesn't seem to bother him but i have serious concerns for his future health.In the meantime he still has ear problems!!!!liz


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Lizbec,For me, please watch our for your 9 year old son. Like I said, I think ani-b's as some people call them are very dangerous for children. If you read my story up a few reply's, my surgery was because of ear infections. I know it sounds strange but I don't want your son do be at risk for IBS. Beth


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Lizbec,For me, please watch our for your 9 year old son. Like I said, I think ani-b's as some people call them are very dangerous for children. If you read my story up a few reply's, my surgery was because of ear infections. I know it sounds strange but I don't want your son do be at risk for IBS. Beth


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't know what caused my IBS. but I take antibiotics for another condition and have not worried about them too much . But I had diarrhea today after a long time while on antibiotics.







Makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't know what caused my IBS. but I take antibiotics for another condition and have not worried about them too much . But I had diarrhea today after a long time while on antibiotics.







Makes you think doesn't it?


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes it does!


----------



## bethy_3 (Jan 22, 2002)

Yes it does!


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

i know what youre talking about!


----------



## katz (Feb 5, 2002)

i know what youre talking about!


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Does anyone know what exactly the antibiotics do to mess up our digestive systems? Does it kill nerves or cause inflamation or what?


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Does anyone know what exactly the antibiotics do to mess up our digestive systems? Does it kill nerves or cause inflamation or what?


----------



## alpha (Jan 3, 2002)

I've had problems with IBS for a few years now and was finally put on Donnatal the 1st of January. It helps a lot. I also was put on an anti-biotic (Trimox) the end of January for sinus. It seems like the Trimox made my IBS worse and made me wonder if the Donnatal was not working anymore. I hope that's not the case. I am done with the anti-biotic now so I am anxious to find out if this week will be better.


----------



## alpha (Jan 3, 2002)

I've had problems with IBS for a few years now and was finally put on Donnatal the 1st of January. It helps a lot. I also was put on an anti-biotic (Trimox) the end of January for sinus. It seems like the Trimox made my IBS worse and made me wonder if the Donnatal was not working anymore. I hope that's not the case. I am done with the anti-biotic now so I am anxious to find out if this week will be better.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

From what I understand, antibiotics change the floral balance in the colon. They can kill off the beneficial flora, and cause the ones that are more harmful to multiply, causing in a sense, an infection. This is called bacterial/fungal over-growth. This imbalance often causes the immune system to react/over-react and one can develop food/chemical sensitivities, as a result. This is what apparently happened in my case. If you suspect this is the cause, and you are having a colonoscopy, ask for a tissue biopsy to detect a possible microscopic type of colitis activity that might be causing your symptoms. Then the doctor can prescribe another antibiotic or antifungal med. that will hopefully clear up the infection/over-growth.If you have developed food/chemical sensitivities that may be further exacerbating your symptoms, then you'll have to find an allergist who is proficient at this specialized type of testing and avoid those foods/additives for awhile.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

From what I understand, antibiotics change the floral balance in the colon. They can kill off the beneficial flora, and cause the ones that are more harmful to multiply, causing in a sense, an infection. This is called bacterial/fungal over-growth. This imbalance often causes the immune system to react/over-react and one can develop food/chemical sensitivities, as a result. This is what apparently happened in my case. If you suspect this is the cause, and you are having a colonoscopy, ask for a tissue biopsy to detect a possible microscopic type of colitis activity that might be causing your symptoms. Then the doctor can prescribe another antibiotic or antifungal med. that will hopefully clear up the infection/over-growth.If you have developed food/chemical sensitivities that may be further exacerbating your symptoms, then you'll have to find an allergist who is proficient at this specialized type of testing and avoid those foods/additives for awhile.


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Moldie,You have mentioned this explanation for antibiotic caused IBS before, and you could be right. However, most Drs. don't know what I am talking about when I ask about this. Was the antifungal route sucessful for you? I do seem to be overreactive to foods--are you saying that this is caused by yeast overgrowth or a type of colitis or both? Somehow I keep thinking that my intestines were damaged by the antibiotics, and that maybe I can repair that damage, but maybe I am on the wrong track. I do take probiotics which do help.Itchi


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

Moldie,You have mentioned this explanation for antibiotic caused IBS before, and you could be right. However, most Drs. don't know what I am talking about when I ask about this. Was the antifungal route sucessful for you? I do seem to be overreactive to foods--are you saying that this is caused by yeast overgrowth or a type of colitis or both? Somehow I keep thinking that my intestines were damaged by the antibiotics, and that maybe I can repair that damage, but maybe I am on the wrong track. I do take probiotics which do help.Itchi


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yes, the antifungal therapy seemed to have worked for me. As to whether the antibiotics actually damage the colon, I am not clear on this myself. In a sense, I think that they may cause inflammation and irritation. It may take a microscope to detect any kind of damage. Oddly enough, the diet reccommended by GI specialist Dr. Lamar Gibbons for IBS, Crohn's, and Ulcerative Colitis works pretty well for all. That suggests that there may be some people who have IBS, who may also have some med-induced type of colitis or some type of infection problem going on. (notice I said "some") My first suggestion would be to go to a "caveman" type diet, eating basic unprocessed foods (no additives). Also, a low sugar (including reduction in fruit and dairy). If you do fruit and dairy - do small amounts of 100% natural. Be careful about juices, soda, and sauces/drsgs that contain any additives. I would also reduce acids and fats (i.e., especially deep fried food and tomato sauces) in your diet, and eliminate coffee and alcohol all together. Continue the probiotics (switch to different types from time to time, if you don't find they are helping anymore). Then, if that doesn't work, you could try treating for over-growth.If you decide trying to test out adding something back in your diet, do one thing at a time/one week at a time, so you can decide better if it might be causing a problem.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Yes, the antifungal therapy seemed to have worked for me. As to whether the antibiotics actually damage the colon, I am not clear on this myself. In a sense, I think that they may cause inflammation and irritation. It may take a microscope to detect any kind of damage. Oddly enough, the diet reccommended by GI specialist Dr. Lamar Gibbons for IBS, Crohn's, and Ulcerative Colitis works pretty well for all. That suggests that there may be some people who have IBS, who may also have some med-induced type of colitis or some type of infection problem going on. (notice I said "some") My first suggestion would be to go to a "caveman" type diet, eating basic unprocessed foods (no additives). Also, a low sugar (including reduction in fruit and dairy). If you do fruit and dairy - do small amounts of 100% natural. Be careful about juices, soda, and sauces/drsgs that contain any additives. I would also reduce acids and fats (i.e., especially deep fried food and tomato sauces) in your diet, and eliminate coffee and alcohol all together. Continue the probiotics (switch to different types from time to time, if you don't find they are helping anymore). Then, if that doesn't work, you could try treating for over-growth.If you decide trying to test out adding something back in your diet, do one thing at a time/one week at a time, so you can decide better if it might be causing a problem.


----------

